# Grieving my Miss Sadie



## Grieving Sadie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Last Thursday, 9-20-12, was the last day of the summer. It was also Sadies last day to live. The night prior, I let her out of her pen so she could be with her "babies" our 2 kittens. She liked to sleep out on the deck on a cool summer night... so I let her. Little did I know she also enjoyed sleeping on the road right in front of our farmhouse. Our road is little traveled. We live on 10 acres. Sadie loved to herd the cow in when the cow would wander out of her fence. She loved to play in the creek and pick up big rocks and show us her treasures.*
*She loved, loved, loved our 5 children and they loved her. She was loyal, and friendly. She only barked when she perceived danger to us. She loved when our kids would sleep out and would stay by the cabin all night watching the campfire. She loved chasing butterflies. Early thurs. a.m. @ 5:30 our neighbor was speeding past our house. Dear Sadie was fast asleep in frong of our house on the road. We were awakened with a horrible sound of Sadie. My husband ran out of the house. Our neighbor saw what he thought was a pile of leaves. So instead of driving around the "pile of leaves" he ran straight over top of "the pile of leaves". Only to realize it was not a "pile of leaves". Sadie survived the ordeal and ran off into the woods. My husband and I got a flashlight and went to try and find her. She left a trail of blood as she ran down our familiar path to our campground. But we could not find her. Finally right after lunch, after being completed exhausted I found her curled up in a little ball on the front porch. I thought she was fine, until I looked at her marred face and shattered jaw. I can't get it out of my mind. I raced her to the vet. They were very kind and compassionate, but we all agreed it was best to put her down. I have never, ever had to loose a pet this way. But she was more than a pet. German Sheps. are more than dogs. I think you all know what I mean. Our family lost our best friend. Will we ever find another like her?*


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness :c RIP sweet Sadie. You are free from your pain and in a better place now. You are dearly missed and until we meet again may you always be safe, healthy and happy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry to that.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh man I am so so sorry for your loss simply heart breaking, time will heal, warm thoughts and hugs to you all.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor Sadie  I would hate to lose a dog this way.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Sadie. I know it must be really difficult for your family, but hope that time will heal your loss.
I am also sorry that this had to be your first post to the forum!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

how tragic... 
my heart aches for your family.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How horrible! Our last gsd female loved sleeping outside at night too and like you we live in a rural area. I'm so sorry you lost her- it sounds like she lived a wonderful life


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Your post brought tears to my eyes.
I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't even begin to understand your pain right now. I am so very sorry. RIP sweet Sadie girl


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry  I could not imagine going through that. Your neighbor must be devastated as well......Rest in peace Sadie


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh, how terrible. :/ I am so sorry for your loss, and I am so sorry you had to see her in such a state. At least she isn't in pain now... Hang in there!


----------



## Mandy Loeza (Sep 26, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

so sorry that happened, so sorry for your loss. rest easy now sadie.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

That is heartbreaking I am so sorry for all of you


----------

